# Best cars for price range?



## AndreaMarshall

We are looking into purchasing a new/used car. Based on our situation with the car back home, it works best to our advantage to get a new one or used one out here to own.

In the states, some brands of cars are worse than others. Ford makes godawful cars, hyundai are junk mobiles, and ...well..most other american cars are just plain crap. The reliable ones are Honda and Toyota. Out here, we get other brands such as Renault and Peugeot....

We saw a volvo for 50,000AED but apparently its gone down the tubes and people have MAJOR issues with that brand.....

So does anyone have any lists to offer? Best and worst cars for price range?
For example:

30,000AED-50,000AED Best car:______ Worst car:_____
50,000AED-70,000AED
70,000AED-90,000AED
90,000AED-120,000AED

We are looking to purchase something thats around 40-55,000AED but i thought this would be a good opportunity to showcase more car pricing information! I should note that as the car would probably have gulf specs, we would not be able to import it to the US and would have to sell it before we move...so a resell value would have to be taken into consideration.

Also, many dealerships include insurance and/or free maintenance/repairs for a year or what not...thats helpfiul too! Plus im sure the battery doesn't last too long out here considering the desert heat...back in Phoenix, Arizona USA we had to replace a car battery every 12-20 months because of the hot summer sun.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## desertdude

Well it all depends on what your car needs are, how many do you need to seat comfortably. Will you just be using it for mall runs and commuting. 

UAE being open country there is much to explore here, like the mountains, wadis and deserts. Plus a short trip to oman close by also opens up a lot of possibilities.

So first of all you need to zoom into what exactly you need the car for and what would you like it do. Is gas consumption going to be a big issue with you. Are you even remotely car smart or you need to call someone to change a flat.

And then you need to also fix a budget as the car options are huge here specially if your going to put in second hand cars aswell. Also what are your personal preferences, I could tell you all good things about a car, but in the end your the one who is going to drive it and if you just don't like it then that will just suck.

After we have figured out all of this, we can start talking what car, for how much and from where.


----------



## Gavtek

I would avoid anything French (Peugeot and Renault). I'd personally go for something German, Audi or BMW. The model depends on what size of car you need and how much you enjoy cars. If it's just a means of transport, then you wouldn't go wrong with a Toyota or Honda, but I feel driving Japanese cars is like operating a kitchen appliance and is about as fun as doing the ironing.


----------



## AndreaMarshall

Ok well heres the specs for us:
aside from 1 or 2 days a week carpooling, the car is a commuter car to abu dhabi and back during the week, plus any little drives to Oman. Must have a big trunk and 4 doors, or be a hatchback with a very large boot. Must not be a wimpy car and be able to pick up quickly so we don't get rear-ended when we merge  And must be affordable, and gas efficient. 
We both know how to change a tyre, but thats it. We will only have this car for 2-4 years then when we move we will have to sell it. I heard BMW and Audi have a poor resell value? ( i can't imagine why)


----------



## AndreaMarshall

And i forgot to add, thanks for the rapid response! I go walk the dog and when i come back you already helped me out  Great deal, thanks


----------



## Gavtek

If you're going to have the car for 2-4 years and your budget is around 50-70k, I really wouldn't worry about resale value. If you're going to be driving to AD every day, you're going to put a lot of mileage on the car and that will affect the value a lot more than the brand. Get a BMW X5 or a VW Touareg.


----------



## rsinner

for 50K - 70K you will not find a VW Touareg or a BMW X5. How old a car do you want? When I was looking for a car last year, I didn't want to buy anything less than 3 years old. 
I had a budget of up to 70K and spent a lot of time doing research. I had 5-6 brands in mind. Then checked up Dubizzle for what cars are available for that budget. Read the reviews on the internet and some basic info from Drivearabia.com
I realised that for this price range I could get a Japanese car, or a low end premium car (Think Audi A4 or BMW 320). My commute is much shorter and so I decided on a good sedan rather than an SUV (for this price range you can think of a ford explorer or a mitsubishi pajero or or honda CRV). Once you have a somewhat basic shortlist of 1-2 brands and SUV or sedan, you can hunt dubizzle or a used car showroom (e.g. automall).
With automall you can get a year or two of warranty I think. 
If you are strict about the price range, then your decision is easier. If you are open about it, trust me you will be VERY confused!
All the best!


----------



## zin

You can get a brand new Honda Jazz for upto 70k. We've had ours for 2 years and can't fault it. Very spacious hatchback. Avoid any French cars, the parts are harder to replace to compare with Japanese cars and the service is limited.


----------



## zin

Forgot to add, this is a good website for selecting what you are after, even though it's a UK based site.

Find the right car for you - BBC Top Gear


----------



## desertdude

Ok so basically a comfy highway cruiser with space and a little oomph. Keeping in mind big highway miles take a lot out of a car. So you'll need something solid and easy to maintain.

Personally I did Abu dhabi to Dubai twice a day for over a year in my old 98 Land Rover discovery with just the very basic of maintaince and clocked up an extra 150,000 kms in that time and never had any problems. But me being a petrol head always, well mostly gets to a problem before it happenes i.e preventive maintaince.

Anyways I'll leave out names like BMW and Audi. Not up to the job and very expensive maintaince but then again depends on ones defenition of that word.

So the best I can think of is a Japanese SUV. If your not too finicky about age you can get a very decent early to mid 2000's Toyota Land Cruiser and its with in your budget and these things last for ever and maintaince is not that much at all and really don't a specialist to look at it 

And if know how to examine your cars you could get a very decent Land Cruiser V8 late 90's to early 2000's 100 series with all the bells and whistles, leather seats, sunroof, cruise control and contrary to popular beliefs a V8 guzzles less fuel on highway runs than a six cylinder motor would. Don't be afraid of high milages the motor in these things are rock solid. I've know people running over 400k on the odo and still drive well.

You could also get a mid 2000's Toyota Prado GX 4 cylinder, big and economic on the gas but a bit anemic due to the power to weight ratio. 

Warranty with any of these is not an issue as they hardly ever go wrong and if they do they are simple to fix. But also keep in mind any second hand car you buy will go through what I like to call a teething phase. That is there will always be a few niggles that you need to sort out to bring it up to scratch to your standards. 

Personally I do a complete service of any car I buy, all oils and fluids regardless of what the previous owner says or has on record, see if any other consumables I need to change or about to go, like hoses, belts, brake pads etc etc and get them done. Cheap mental satisfaction. Also the biggest thing give the engine cooling system once over. New thermostat, coolant, radiator flush or replace. 

Once you get all this done then basicaly its happy roads aheads


----------



## qetadgzcb

desertdude said:


> Anyways I'll leave out names like BMW and Audi. Not up to the job and very expensive maintaince but then again depends on ones defenition of that word.


Just out of curiosity, why would you make such a statement for BMW & Audi?

They might seem to be quite expensive on the maintenance(which can easily be solved[for BMW] by not taking your ride to AGMC.. There are 2 other great services which do way better jobs and are way cheaper compared to AGMC). 

In terms of reliability(except a few models) I'm wondering what would you suggest better than a German car (except Toyota which is not better but similar) ??

Don't get me wrong but all non-German cars (again with a few exceptions) feel nothing more than a tin can.. I haven't yet seen cars with better material & build quality..


----------



## Moe78

One of the most annoying and shocking things here is the cost of servicing and repairing your car. Some mechanics in your third party shops are terrible so some people are forced to rely on the dealer for their car repairs/servicing and they charge quite a lot for what they actually do.

I think you should go for a 4WD such as a Landcruiser, Patrol, Pajero, X-Trail/Xterra, Fortuner, FJ Cruiser. One preferably with some warranty/guarantee on it. Batteries do not last for long here and often come with only a few months warranty. Plus they can be expensive too!

I would avoid the European cars because of their high service costs and they don't always age well as they should.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Keep in mind that they are driving this back and forth to dubai and abu dhabi. No reason for them to waste money they will not be able to recover after 500,000 km in 4 years. Would avoid anything european. Love my VW and overall it doesnt break down that much more then anything else, but when it does.... $$$$ And listening to others here, same issue. 

Car - Newer Camrys. Think 2008 was when they redid it and the gas mileage became crazy great. They get good gas mileage for such a large car, huge trunk space and comfortable. When I worked for a rental company, this car was always the best regarded car from the renters afterwards. 

Suv - With driving back and forth even with the low gas prices, it will add up. Would avoid the big guys unless you plan on doing off roading. Honda CRV would be a good choice. I think they did a revamp in 2008 as well, but might have been 2009. Anyways, the older ones did well in gas but the newer style looks a bit nicer on the eyes. 

Have a ford hybrid here and gets better gas mileage then alot of the other guys smaller cars are getting. Has a v6 so does have power on tap that above will not have (if you get the gas conscious models that are 4 cylinders, not the v6 versions). Not in love with the boxy style but has a lot of room and no issues from 0 miles to 50,000. Really can not find one fault with it... 

That said, I miss my vw gti and dodge truck that is sitting in storage missing me


----------



## qetadgzcb

Jynxgirl said:


> Honda CRV would be a good choice. I think they did a revamp in 2008 as well, but might have been 2009. Anyways, the older ones did well in gas but the newer style looks a bit nicer on the eyes.


If I'm not wrong, CRV was the only SUV that rolled over(or flipped upside down whatever) during the side impact crash tests?


----------



## desertdude

qetadgzcb said:


> Just out of curiosity, why would you make such a statement for BMW & Audi?
> 
> They might seem to be quite expensive on the maintenance(which can easily be solved[for BMW] by not taking your ride to AGMC.. There are 2 other great services which do way better jobs and are way cheaper compared to AGMC).
> 
> In terms of reliability(except a few models) I'm wondering what would you suggest better than a German car (except Toyota which is not better but similar) ??
> 
> Don't get me wrong but all non-German cars (again with a few exceptions) feel nothing more than a tin can.. I haven't yet seen cars with better material & build quality..



There was a the time when german auto like Audi, Mercedes and BMW's were rock solid. The 1990 E130 Mercedes being one of the most sturdiest ever built. But since the late 90's they quality has gone down the drain. 

These cars first of all not at all suited well to this climate and condition and age faster than a Karama louis vuitton sitting out in the dubai sun and sand. Then add to the the extreme duty of daily commutes to Abu Dhabi and these things will literally fall to pieces. They are good for short commutes or as weekend rides or a second or third car. Not as your only primary car. Plus even at the outside non stealers like Tony Edwards cost a bit and bob to repair.


Audi is now nothing but glorified rebadges VW's nowadays and talking about that any idea how much it costs to make a spare key for a 1999 VW polo ? 1800 dhs, and this is just a key. Toyota same thing at the stealers 610 dhs and now you really don't even need to go to the stealers, you can get it done outside at half the cost.

Let me put it this way would you buy a pair of leather bussiness loafers for your daily jogging needs ? I hope you wouldn't. You buy what suits your needs best. If you want a flash ride which will be your second car that you will just use mostly on the weekends. Then by all means.


----------



## Jynxgirl

qetadgzcb said:


> If I'm not wrong, CRV was the only SUV that rolled over(or flipped upside down whatever) during the side impact crash tests?


At 160, who isnt going to flip here?  If you get in an accident here on the highway, you are, overall, a goner.


----------



## desertdude

Personally I would avoid smaller dinkys like corrollas and sirions. Having done the AD to DXB commute myself, it can get quite tiring. You need something comfy. Although I would not say Camry is not a bad choice as a city car or even as a highway ride. I just find the ride a bit uncomfy. 

CRV is not a bad choice at all, but still very pricey and over inflated new. Overall personally I don't like the designing. I'd prefer the more boxy pre 2001 model and was even looking for one for my daily commutes earlier. But those are rare and people were asking way too much money for such older cars and they condition they were in.

As for the 0-50,000 kms warranty thats pretty much useless when your doing a long haul. Those miles will dissapear faster than you realise.

Personally being a little biased towards Land Rovers I would say get a pre 2004 discover, but I know thats not everyones cup of tea hence the recomendation for a Toyota Land Cruiser on average will cost you around 50 to 60 bucks of gas per day. 

Thats my recomendation and advice, wheter someone wishes to accept it or not its their choice because as I said earlier your the one who is going to be driving whatever you buy and none of us.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I have no idea how long of a warranty the vehicle has. Maybe I didnt explain properly. Have had no issues in the 6 months have had the escape and drove 50,000 km in those 6 months. Personally, think getting an older model and doing ones own maintenance would be a much better idea but then, I enjoy changing the oil and spending time in my garage at home. Bit more with the motorcycles then then our car or trucks though  Usually have to get an oil change every 3 or so weeks doing the dubai to abu dhabi trip. Keep that in mind when you are looking.


----------



## desertdude

Awesome ! A woman who can work on motors, Megan fox from transformers comes to mind  I love working on my cars but since moving to DG there just isn't any space and I don't think people are too happy with the oil stains I left in a couple of parking spots the few times I initialy did do my oil changes 

Anyways thats correct I too would prefer a used car over a new one anyday. Just for the sheer amount of choice and savings. Oil changes wern't a issue, use to get them every 15 days. Just stopped at an Adnoc on the way. Much better products and plus also cheaper and better service that Enoc and Emarat.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Although I used to share part of your skepticism towards some car makers, I gotta tell you that Hyundai and Ford evolved (probably learned some tricks with Mazda). And most Japanese car makers are good. In Canada, Mazda, Toyota and Honda sell a lot. They offer the best return for your buck.

Whatever your preferences are toward car makers, you will find a variety of models available in UAE.

I would ask myself the following questions if I were you:

a) Do we need a SUV, Sedan or a hatch & list three makers or you will go crazy.

b) How Old? somewhere between 2007-2009 ? Tops 20000 Kilometers on it (not miles in UAE)

c) Better buy with dealer? some will offer service on your used car if you buy directly with them. Insurance and road assistance are greatly minimized since you can get with the dealer

d) Do you want with GCC specs or not? Honestly, ask the dealer about this.

Good Luck


----------



## Felixtoo2

Get a Golf GTI, fast enough, reliable enough, economical enough but most importantly a bit of fun to drive.


----------



## AndreaMarshall

Thanks everyone! We actually want to keep our budged below 60,000 not 70,000 ( oops) 
Hubby said he doesn't want an SUV mainly for the cost of fuel and frequency of filling up the tank i guess....but if we find one at a good price and is comparable to a sedan , then why not (doubt that happens though)

Ford Escape sounds good...idk why but i had a feeling they didn't allow hybrid cars out here...as if they would view the owner saving gas money as unfair to the UAE economy...like being able to watch free TV shows online through hulu.com ..... i haven't seen any hybrid cars so i am excited that they do exist!

i'll pass on the word to look at the ford's and camry...we are driving a 2009 corolla now and its not bad at all, but not that much fun.

thanks for your responses, though, keep em coming! i;m sure everyone is learning a lot


----------



## Jynxgirl

The camry taxi's you see running around are mostly the hybrid versions. I know, amazing that they are taking that step forward but everyone else is driving around in gas guzzlers acting like they HAVE to have one and it is the only thing safe. 

Good luck! Come back and let the forum know what you decide on.


----------



## Maz25

I've just sold my 4x4 and I'm getting a rental car next. There is no point driving a 4x4 on that mad AUH-DXB highway because:
1. Someone only needs to clip your car and you'll be in a rollercoaster! A car is so much safer! You can rely on a car to stay on its 4 wheels! As long as it a reasonable-sized car, you will not end up any worse off in the unfortunate case of an accident
2. After a year, the car is pretty much worthless - too many kilometres on the clock! Spend as little as possible and expect to get nothing back!
3. Fuel is cheap but expect to fill up almost every day! It will cost you around AED 120 each time and that quickly adds up!
4. If you want to go offroad, then just rent a 4x4 for the day. Yes, I said I would be going offroad quite a lot when I bought a Jeep but looking back, I've barely been offroad! Hence, what was the point of getting a 4x4 - maintenance added up as well! You'll be servicing the car every month!!!
5. Unless you can afford a Porsche or BMW, most of these 4x4 have a terrible lag and struggle to accelerate and on these Abu Dhabi roads and especially when you've got some nutter hot on your tail, flashing you like mad, speed is something you need, to at least just get out of the way!

As desertdune said though, you will be driving the car so you need to like the car and feel comfortable with it.


----------



## w_man

How about a Lexus IS300? I would be considering a Lexus in the near future if I can find one reasonably priced. Any thoughts of them being super pricy or expensive to maintain? Issues with these cars in the UAE? Safe enough to get a used one or simply not take a chance and go for a new one with warranty and service contract?

There is some useful information in this thread. Thanks everyone.


----------



## desertdude

LOL ! Whats with Canadians and the Lexus IS300, I haven't met a Canadian yet who does not recommend it or thinks its an awesome ride.


----------



## w_man

desertdude said:


> LOL ! Whats with Canadians and the Lexus IS300, I haven't met a Canadian yet who does not recommend it or thinks its an awesome ride.


Really? Didn't know it was a Canadian thing. A few years ago I was picking between a BMW 335 and an IS300. I went for the BMW then - just want to try the other one this time.

Any thoughts? We are really looking for something small but fun. It'll mostly be a city ride, taking it on road trips once in a while.


----------



## desertdude

Must be somekind of subliminal marketing, street cred or word of mouth thing then. But yeah Mazda's and the IS300 is on most Canadians mind


----------



## Moe78

w_man does this mean you will remove the indicators and start speeding through Dubai like all other Lexus owners


----------



## Jynxgirl

Small but fun?? GTI hands down. 

Regardless of what you decide on, if you want something fun, just get something with turbo. It puts the zip in zippy!


----------



## desertdude

Yeah but not really comfortable for being on the highway for atleast two hours a day. Pretty much useless for long family trips and crappy boot space, specially for a family with kids. 
And absolutely not worth the price for basically a car the size of a sardine can.

At worst I'd say minimum a Camry or Maxima.


----------



## Jynxgirl

desertdude said:


> Yeah but not really comfortable for being on the highway for atleast two hours a day. Pretty much useless for long family trips and crappy boot space, specially for a family with kids.
> And absolutely not worth the price for basically a car the size of a sardine can.
> 
> At worst I'd say minimum a Camry or Maxima.


I drove my gti back and forth to school, one way in the am straight through downtown austin traffic, an hour and a half.  I love it. And its a hatch... it has alot of room to pile up.  No, it is not worth the price... but he is looking at lexus and bmws... Camry's and maxima's are not fun at all. They scream married with children 

There is that hatch back audi I see running around... ??


----------



## desertdude

Personally I hate all boring cars like the maxima 4 pot, Camries, corrolla, tiida, X1, golfs, polos etc etc. 

But you need to get what suits you best and the posters need is not of an "intersting car" but a practical one. Honestly If I were in that position and 4x4's were not in the picture. I get something like a Caddilac or Lincoln Town Car, Because nothing more comfy than these highway cruisers plus the V8's got a lotta oompf.


----------



## Jynxgirl

desertdude said:


> Personally I hate all boring cars like the maxima 4 pot, Camries, corrolla, tiida, X1, golfs, polos etc etc.
> 
> But you need to get what suits you best and the posters need is not of an "intersting car" but a practical one. Honestly If I were in that position and 4x4's were not in the picture. I get something like a Caddilac or Lincoln Town Car, Because nothing more comfy than these highway cruisers plus the V8's got a lotta oompf.


Oh you wasteful man...  There is a planet that doesnt have an endless supply of gas you know?

Ok, I think they should get the cadillac sts but the version that sits on the corvette frame and has the corvette engine in it. A guy I bought a tank off of years ago had one. I was sitting waiting at him home and heard the most awesome 4.0 coming... and up comes a cadillac to my surprise. I have been in love ever since  They did say sporty and this does give them alot of family room!!


----------



## desertdude

Hey we have been a family of American V8's since the begining. Currently my dad drives a Caddilac STS, before that he had a couple of Caprices, before that Buick LeSabre and before that a GMC/Chevy Jimmy pick up. Brother had a Camaro V8. I have had around 5 range rovers and Discoveries all V8's which is basically a small block buick 275.

So yes, once you go V8 you can never come back. 8)


----------



## hubbly_bubbly

Not to hijack the thread, but DD, Jynxy... or anyone else for that matter, in your humble opinions and imagination, what would be a _great_ (I use that word loosely) car to drive around Dubai (with the very odd trip out of town, no sand dunes  ), for two people, but four doors.

Call it a "treat" car for say 180k or less.

Just curious - as Dubizzle is giving me a migraine from my slow download speed. 

And for all those who have contributed so far, great info for me, so thank you. :clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl

They told me once I went black, I would never go back either. That was not the case, nor is it the case in driving a v8.  

I am partial to american big blocks if I could have whatever I wanted just to cruise around in and not think about gas but still not break the bank when purchasing it. Chevy SS Impala I do believe.


----------



## desertdude

Range Rover, the proper one. Not the sports


----------



## hubbly_bubbly

desertdude said:


> Range Rover, the proper one. Not the sports


Hmmm. Interesting choice. Main/any reason why? Good/inexpensive servicing too? (I do like to make sure wifey changes the oil, if I can't coz I'm away.)

(Sorry, Jynxy, to cut you off from your petrol-head chit chat  I am enjoying that too... just this is the best thread I've read so far on cars in Dubai.)


----------



## desertdude

I've driven almost everything there is out there from Cayennes to Escalades and nothing even comes close to the Range Rover in drive feel and comfort. Its like your taking out the Emirates Palace out on a drive. Plus the best driving position in any car, ever made. At least in my opinion.

I'd choose a 2003 180,000 kms driven Range Rover over a off the floor Escalade,Q7,Cayenne etc etc


----------



## hubbly_bubbly

desertdude said:


> I've driven almost everything there is out there from Cayennes to Escalades and nothing even comes close to the Range Rover in drive feel and comfort. Its like your taking out the Emirates Palace out on a drive. Plus the best driving position in any car, ever made. At least in my opinion.
> 
> I'd choose a 2003 180,000 kms driven Range Rover over a off the floor Escalade,Q7,Cayenne etc etc


Thank you.


----------



## Gavtek

hubbly_bubbly said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but DD, Jynxy... or anyone else for that matter, in your humble opinions and imagination, what would be a _great_ (I use that word loosely) car to drive around Dubai (with the very odd trip out of town, no sand dunes  ), for two people, but four doors.
> 
> Call it a "treat" car for say 180k or less.
> 
> Just curious - as Dubizzle is giving me a migraine from my slow download speed.
> 
> And for all those who have contributed so far, great info for me, so thank you. :clap2:


Maserati Quattroporte


----------



## Jynxgirl

Gavtek said:


> Maserati Quattroporte


Nice, but going to have to go older or pretty high mileage to get in the budget. Can you take that thing anywhere to get serviced? Dubizzle has a number available though in the 'budget' given.


----------



## w_man

Thanks Jynx and DD - I am considering two options at the moment. First option is to buy my own and perhaps go for something like a Lexus (although a Mazda 6 would be fun too ) ... I wanted to stick to something Japanese this time round instead of Germans ... that's really the main reason I would try to stay away from a VW. Don't get me wrong - I LOVE germans (BMW fan) but parts/maintenance is extremely high. The 'small' requirement is for the wife - she doesn't enjoy driving big cars ... otherwise I'd love to get what I once had - a Chevy Silverado 2500HD 

The other option is to not have any headache and simply do a long term lease with a rental company - in which case I'm thinking a new Accord ... we are driving one now as a rental and it's comfortable and fairly decent in power (considering it's a 4 cylinder). This is obviously the expensive route but I won't have to deal with any insurance/servicing headaches. 

We are only 2 with no kids but would prefer a 4 door for when we have visitors. I guess the question is on the reliability of Lexus in the UAE as well as the cost of maintenance/servicing. Or any other option to consider which is in the same category as Lexus?


----------



## w_man

Moe78 said:


> w_man does this mean you will remove the indicators and start speeding through Dubai like all other Lexus owners


Douche driving isn't my thang but if you are telling me that's what Lexus owners are like .. then I guess as they say ... When in Rome


----------



## AndreaMarshall

In addition to w_man's comment , anyone know anything about Volvo's in dubai? Reliability and servicing? It doesn't look promising, but the hubby really wants one!


----------



## Gavtek

Jynxgirl said:


> Nice, but going to have to go older or pretty high mileage to get in the budget. Can you take that thing anywhere to get serviced? Dubizzle has a number available though in the 'budget' given.


Al Tayer Motors is the dealer in Dubai. I'm in the market for a new car at the moment and am considering one of these, but I think the running costs would financially cripple me. But I'm not going to be in Dubai forever, and I may never get a chance to own a car like that elsewhere in the world.


----------



## Gavtek

AndreaMarshall said:


> In addition to w_man's comment , anyone know anything about Volvo's in dubai? Reliability and servicing? It doesn't look promising, but the hubby really wants one!


Not sure about Volvos in Dubai, but in Europe they're fantastic cars, and I don't see why they'd be any different here. If I were to buy a Volvo, it would be one of the 5 cylinder turbos, fantastic engines.


----------



## rsinner

w_man said:


> Or any other option to consider which is in the same category as Lexus?


Infiniti? a lot of tinted windows and douchebag driving there as well


----------



## w_man

rsinner said:


> Infiniti? a lot of tinted windows and douchebag driving there as well


I had an Infiniti as well. I picked up a G35 back in 2007 and I was sadly disappointed. In my opinion the G is like the Japanese muscle car - if that makes any sense. The feel and sound of the car seems very rough. I think what I dislike about the car is exactly why it's so popular with some people. The dual exhaust and the noisy feel/sound of the car isn't my thing. I prefer a smooth ride and prefer not to hear my car from a block away.

Beautiful car otherwise though. Thanks for the suggestions so far guys. No Lexus owners out there? Or maybe I can run a filter to locate the Canadians on the forum to ask??


----------



## Dawn A

Check out Al Futtaim AutoMall. You can find a decent car, with a warranty in your price range. Going on the website, you can see what is available, or give the salesperson your specs and he will search for one in the marketplace. 

Unless you have a mechanic to take a car to check it out, be careful with Dubizzle.


----------



## MZB

Hi all,

Any one now what the approx cost of leasing a Cadillac Esclade is in Dubai?


----------



## hehehaha22222

Budget at around 50k a 2005/6 white Mitsubishi Pajero 
Budget at over 70k a 2005/6 white Toyota Prado

based on re-sale value and maintenance.


----------



## jackhones

Dubizzle is a good place to find cheap cars but it's always worth taking them to an independent garage to get a full inspection done before buying.

Be aware some imported cars from the US have a real bad history, often insurance write offs that are not allowed back on the roads in the US. They bring them here repair them cheaply and sell on!


----------

